# проблемы с жестким диском

## Alehur

Может кто встречался с проблемой и знает как ее лечить.

делаю и получаю:

 *Quote:*   

> #hdparm -tT /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> 
> I/O error in filesystem ("ide0(3,2)") meta-data dev 0x302 block 0xe8acf ("xlog_inode") error 5 buf count 7168
> ...

 

диск фуджицу M1614TA:

hda1 ext3

hda2 xfs

hda3 swap

и еще. не могу включить DMA.

при загрузке пишет:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hda: drive not ready for command
> 
> hda: timeout waiting for DMA
> ...

 

в кернеле у меня:

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI=y

----------

## Unik

1. Проверь состояние шлейфов и разъемов IDE на матке и диске

2. Почисти драйв пылесосом (как ни прикольно бы это ни звучало, но у меня из-за пыли были проблемы с WD2000BB)

3. Настройки DMA биоса (маловероятно, что это влияет на линух, хотя в ядрах 2.6 есть поддержка ПнП БИОСа)

4. Скажи e2fsck -fc /dev/hda1 и посмотри, не сыпется ли у тебя диск  :Smile: 

5. Если после всего вышеперечисленного проблема не найдена - goto сервис-центр  :Smile: 

ЗЫ:

FORCED в ядре нет нужды ставить - от него только гемора больше

ЗЗЫ:

У тебя ядро при загрузке распознает чипсет, или пашет на "левом" ? Если второе, то перекомпиль ядро с поддержкой твоего чипсета.

ЗЗЗЫ:

Какие флаги у тебя в /etc/conf.d/hdparm (если оно у тебя в ранлевеле стоит) ?

----------

## Alehur

>1. Проверь состояние шлейфов и разъемов IDE на матке и диске 

к сожалению все железо старое и поменять его нет возможности.  :Sad: 

и пылесоса тоже нет   :Very Happy: 

>4. Скажи e2fsck -fc /dev/hda1 и посмотри, не сыпется ли у тебя диск  

badblocks`ом проверил. бэдблоков нету и это радует.

>FORCED в ядре нет нужды ставить - от него только гемора больше 

>если не FORCED, то как? через ранлевел в hdparm прописать?

я давно где-то вычитал что лучше через FORCED чем через hdparm позже. как обосновали - не помню.

мое мнение на этот счет: разницы нет.

что ты думаешь по этому поводу?

>У тебя ядро при загрузке распознает чипсет, или пашет на "левом" ? >Если второе, то перекомпиль ядро с поддержкой твоего чипсета. 

чипсет в ядре я указал

>Какие флаги у тебя в /etc/conf.d/hdparm (если оно у тебя в ранлевеле стоит) ?

я не прописывал hdparm в ранлевел, ибо при загрузке глючит по страшному. с консоли dma "включаю"

несколько раз была такая ситуация:

1. проверяю включен ли dma. говорит что нет.

2. включаю. проверяю включился лию говорит что да.

3. запускаю hdparm с -tT. после теста опять проверяю включен ли dma. говорит что нет.

то есть то ли он выключился при тести, то ли меня нагло обманывала система говоря что он был включен   :Smile: 

в чем здесь дело может быть?

----------

